# Please help select a projector. Maybe a PJ won't work for me?



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have wanted to set up a screen and projector for sometime but cannot make myself pull the plug because I am afraid of choosing the wrong projector. Plus, I am not an expert and not sure of what I am doing.

The projector will...
*1)* Go in a family room that has a white ceiling and 10 foot light walls.

*2)* There are large windows behind where the projector will hang from the ceiling. In the day time light does come through but there are shutters that can be closed down limiting the light. In the evening no light comes through. Only the light walls and white ceiling which cannot be changed.

*3)* The screen will be 100”

*4)* Seating is 15' in front of the screen with the projector directly over head about 3-4 feet.

*5)* Now, the big problem. I have listen to projectors and the cooling fan is pretty loud on about all the projectors that would have enough lumens to project a good HD picture from 15' on a 100" screen. As an example: The Epson 5010 & 5020 dBs are 32 and that sound over head would drive me crazy. Possibly the new Sony HW50ES would be quiet but enough light for a good projection????? Budget for a PJ would be up to $4000.00.

I have almost given up on a projector and screen because of the inability to chose a projector that will work and give a great HD picture. In fact, I have started looking at the new Samsung 75ES9000 which is a 75", good looking TV but don't want to do it if all possible. The Samsung has a cost of about $9,000.00.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

My JVC DLA-HD250 projects a great HD image from ~15' onto a 100" screen. And it is SUPER quiet. It hangs ~3' above and about 1' back from my listening position and during quiet movie scenes the most I can hear is a whisper of fan noise. 

Great PQ (colours, detail, black levels); very intuitive user menu; great remote; motorized shift, focus and zoom; solid build; and quiet operation. Not sure what availability is like these days, but if there are any out there they're likely going for 1/2 your budget.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

eljay said:


> My JVC DLA-HD250 projects a great HD image from ~15' onto a 100" screen. And it is SUPER quiet. It hangs ~3' above and about 1' back from my listening position and during quiet movie scenes the most I can hear is a whisper of fan noise.
> 
> Great PQ (colours, detail, black levels); very intuitive user menu; great remote; motorized shift, focus and zoom; solid build; and quiet operation. Not sure what availability is like these days, but if there are any out there they're likely going for 1/2 your budget.


A great HD image from 15' onto a 100" screen and is super quite. Sounds perfect. I am heading off to take a look and read about the JVC DLA

Thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Here are a couple of reviews that helped me decide on the JVC:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/jvc/dla-hd250/
http://www.projector.com/reviews/jvc/jvc-dlahd250-review.php


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

you'd be surprised at how quiet the projector is under listening circumstances. the Panny AE8000, the Epson 8350, the Mits HC-4000 ... you pretty much can't hear them when the movie starts. think about it. with a good sound system and sub you're going WAYYYYYYYYYY over 32 decibles. during QUIET scenes when I'm literally right under the projector it can catch my attention , but that's rare.... 

if you're like me and your seating arrangement is closer to the screen (at 120 inch screen I'm about 9 feet from the screen while the pj is about 14 feet from the screen. at that range it's almost inaudible.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've owned the following projectors and non of them have been an issue with noise, even in high lamp:

Panasonic AE1000, AE2000 & AE3000 
JVC DILA HD350 (the same as a HD250 but with a shiny case)
JVC DILA X35W

I'd suggest going to some shops and having a demo to see if you can hear the fan noise or not as the figures can be misleading anyway.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it possible to mount it in its own enclosure that lets it vent elsewhere?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

My JVCRS45 is completely quiet on Normal bulb mode... On bright mode there is a bit of a fan noise.


What screen aspect are you interested in?

16:9 or 2.35:1?

If it's the latter, the Panasonic and JVC offerings should be at the top of your list because of the lens zoom memory.

I would start my research at projectorreviews.com. Great resources and a best buy list. Also check projectorcentral.com.

Home theater.com also had some good projector reviews on their site.


Just remember, we just recently saw a whole slew of new models come out, so not everything may have been reviewed yet.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SinCron said:


> Is it possible to mount it in its own enclosure that lets it vent elsewhere?


possible of course, but that still means it has to be in "throw" distance to the screen almost negating any issues on noise .


----------

